# [molto ot] knoppix e spoglio elettronico

## lopio

ciao

sono rimasto sorpreso nel vedere che il voto elettronico viene relizzato con linux anche se non mi sembra il max della sicurezza informatica

Voi che ne dite?

L'operatore di sezione scrive i voti sulla chiavetta con il programma avviato da knoppix modificata poi ricevuto ok dal presidente del seggio(che controlla i dati cartacei sul monitor) la porta a operatore di plesso che la trasmette via gprs

Chi assicura che i dati non vengano cambiati nel mentre e/o addirittura la chiavetta sostituita?

mah

----------

## Cazzantonio

Infatti mi sembra un procedimento folle...

Io mi chiedo come mai se finora si faceva proprio bene con il cartaceo a che serva tutto questo... a guadagnare qualche ora sui risultati? Tanto poi sono validi per 5 anni... chi se ne frega di qualche ora...

In ogni caso fa fede il cartaceo che penso venga conteggiato con il metodo vecchio e poi confrontato con i dati elettronici... penso serva per dare un risultato iniziale in attesa di quello definitivo dai seggi (almeno spero)

----------

## lopio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso fa fede il cartaceo che penso venga conteggiato con il metodo vecchio e poi confrontato con i dati elettronici... penso serva per dare un risultato iniziale in attesa di quello definitivo dai seggi (almeno spero)

 

spero anche io che i dati cartacei vengano spediti lo stesso perche' per adesso l'unica cosa certa e' che se il presidente vede dal monitor che i dati inseriti sul pc sono diversi da quelli cartacei obbliga l'operatore a cambiarli.Ma il problema di cui sopra permane...

Come lato positivo c'e' che ci saranno  migliaia di persone (molte ignare) che per un po' useranno linux senza per questo svenire sulla sedia -)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Quello che mi preoccupa è appunto che siano ignare...

Il sistema di spoglio deve essere il più trasparente e accessibile possibile per evitare anche solo in dubbio di brogli... altrimenti chiunque vinca l'altro potrebbe appellarsi a dei possibili brogli (visto che la possibilità non è esclusa)

Inoltre penso che se esiste la possibilità che una cosa avvenga prima o poi (oppure da qualche parte se il campione statistico è grande) avverrà di sicuro, pertanto se esiste la possibilità di fare brogli la matematica ci dice che questo avverrà quasi sicuramente...

Ora non ci resta che sperare che tutti broglino un po' in modo che la somma totale dei brogli sia nulla visto che sperare nell'impossibile (ovvero che i brogli non ci siano affatto) non mi piace. Potremmo anche sperare che chi broglia venga preso e arrestato ma la vita ci insegna che purtroppo questo non avviene quasi mai...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

lo spoglio elettronico ora come ora non vale una seppia, è una cosa altamente sperimentale. Potrebbero scrivere che tutti i voti del seggio sono andati a Berlusconi senza che cmq conti nulla e senza che ci sia alcuna sanzione/penalizzazione. Quello che conta è SOLO il cartaceo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Altre info a riguardo

http://www.beppegrillo.it/2006/03/ce_uno_strano_o.html

http://www.beppegrillo.it/2006/03/ce_uno_strano_o_1.html

La cosa che + mi inquietaè: se tanto poi vale il cartaceo cosa lo si fa a fare? per testarlo, ok. Ma se tanto poi che effettua il controllo è formato a far tornare i conti, il test è fuffa... Mah   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

E dopo la Florida, l'italia?

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E dopo la Florida, l'italia?

 

Hai appena scoperto che "Bush sta a Stati Uniti come Berlusconi sta a Italia"   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Decisamente preoccupante  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

beh la cara democrazia è solo una delle tante utopie del mondo  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Quoto GuN_jAcK  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Se passano al trasferimento wifi metto gia' qualche antenna in + sul mezzo  :Smile:  Ahahah si si gia' mi vedo terrorista  :Smile: 

Scherzi a parte, e' un procedimento che probabilmente non ha studiato un informatico, o chi lo ha fatto era una bestia, il voto elettronico ha un rischio intrinseco e forse non sara' mai possibile eliminarlo del tutto. C'e' da dire che in questo modo, fa proprio schifo...

Federico

----------

## .:deadhead:.

calmi, non facciamo confusione: qui si parla di SPOGLIO , non di voto come alcuni hanno male interpretato. La cosa di per sè non è malvagia, ma i limiti son molti, a partire da sta storia macchinosa delle chiavette, continuando per il fatto che le sperimentazioni andranno bene [dato che i tecnici che le effettueranno hanno l'ordine di FAR QUADRARE i conti].

----------

## federico

Sarebbe meglio se quadrassero da soli  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Comunque se il sistema fosse serio non avrei niente contro il voto elettronico... speriamo che a forza di tentativi si avvicinino ad un sistema serio (potremmo prenderlo da uno stato estero che eventualmente lo ha già adottato... per esperienza queste cose le fanno meglio all'estero che da noi).

[MOD]

Non mettiamo questa discussione sulla politica esplicita (evitiamo di fare nomi per esempio) sennò mi tocca chiuderla...   :Crying or Very sad: 

[/MOD]

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Comunque se il sistema fosse serio non avrei niente contro il voto elettronico... speriamo che a forza di tentativi si avvicinino ad un sistema serio (potremmo prenderlo da uno stato estero che eventualmente lo ha già adottato... per esperienza queste cose le fanno meglio all'estero che da noi).

 

Qualcuno puo' colmare la mia ignoranza e spiegarmi in che modo funziona nei posti dove gia' lo utilizzano?

Federico

----------

## Danilo

Da quello che ho letto: verra' usato il conteggio elettronico e "SE" qualcuno lo contesta si passa alla lettura dei verbali.

"Se" e' una sperimentazione perche' viene usato la chiavetta in prima battuta? IMHO allunghi solo i tempi...

A parte questo vedo anche io la cosa positiva.

---   EDIT   ----

Riporto per Federico lo stralcio di un articolo di un giornale. Evito il link in quanto e' di parte.

"Ma cerchiamo di fare chiarezza sul funzionamento di questa complessa macchina di voto. In ogni singola sezione il presidente controlla che il risultato dello scrutinio elettronico corrisponda a quello cartaceo. Se non corrisponde, vince automaticamente il cartaceo e il risultato elettronico viene corretto di conseguenza. I risultati di ciascuna sezione, salvati su chiave hardware Usb, vengono immessi nel computer centrale delledificio che ospita i seggi, poi vengono trasmessi a un centro servizi gestito dalla società Eds e da qui, su linee Telecom, inviate al Viminale. I dati elettronici saranno quelli diffusi dal ministero dellInterno nel pomeriggio del 10 aprile, mentre i registri cartacei resteranno in custodia alle prefetture, per soddisfare eventuali richieste che dovessero prevenire dal ministero dellInterno."

Per maggiorni informazioni : google (o glu'glu' come dice un mio amico)

----------

## X-Drum

ragazzi io nn so voi ma sono strapreoccupato per questa cosa,

è pura follia  :Neutral: 

paura

delirio

----------

## federico

Quello che mi convince davvero poco e' sta cosa della chiave usb, non ne capisco il senso. Ogni singolo seggio non potrebbe inviare per conto suo i dati al cervellone centrale?

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quello che mi convince davvero poco e' sta cosa della chiave usb, non ne capisco il senso.

 

Mantenere separati i seggi, ed evitare che un malfunzionamento al computer centrale si trascini l'intero edificio.... in questo modo se il computer non va si prende la chiavetta e si va in un'altra sede.

Peraltro in questo modo si ha la certezza che il PC che gestisce il voto in un seggio non venga manomesso via rete in quanto risulta essere scollegato, se dopo hanno l'accortezza di non cestinare/sovrascrivere le chiavette in caso di eventuali problemi possono sempre rivedere i risultati su altri computer.

Almeno... credo!

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quello che mi convince davvero poco e' sta cosa della chiave usb, non ne capisco il senso.

 

Bè, usare cdrom non riscrivibili sarebbe costato decine di volte di meno e avrebbe ridotto il giro d'affari del vincitore dell'appalto.

Purtroppo, ancora una volta è ribadito l'atteggiamento della politica nei confronti delle tecnologie.

Di questa vicenda non mi curo troppo del pericolo di polemiche post elettorali, perché la pochezza tecnica del fatto è lampante.

Mi dispiace anche che per fare queste operazioni si finisca ancora una volta per affidarsi a prodotti proprietari (dico gli applicativi, non lo knoppix di supporto), laddove i software liberi potrebbero arrivare allo stesso risultato e al di là.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Quello che mi convince davvero poco e' sta cosa della chiave usb, non ne capisco il senso. 
> 
> Bè, usare cdrom non riscrivibili sarebbe costato decine di volte di meno e avrebbe ridotto il giro d'affari del vincitore dell'appalto.
> 
> Purtroppo, ancora una volta è ribadito l'atteggiamento della politica nei confronti delle tecnologie.
> ...

 

mi domando perchè come comunità non possiamo provare a proporre un sistema sicuro e open.

----------

## federico

Il sistema dei cd o delle chiavette mi piace poco perche' mi pare poco funzionale, sinceramente forse era meglio una connessione di rete con criptatura cattiva in una lan privata e senza connessioni wifi

Fede

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il sistema dei cd o delle chiavette mi piace poco perche' mi pare poco funzionale, sinceramente forse era meglio una connessione di rete con criptatura cattiva in una lan privata e senza connessioni wifi
> 
> Fede

 

per quanto riguarda il trasferimento dati la cosa è poca ma sicura: vpn come minimo

----------

## Peach

se non siete incappati nell'articolo, mi pare molto interessante:

Scrutinio elettronico, cronache romane (da PI)

 :Shocked: 

----------

